# Farbechtheit überprüfen?



## CreatorX (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich gebe zu, dass ich von den theoretischen Sachen dazu keine Ahnung habe und daher bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe.

Ich würde grundsätzlich erstmal wissen wollen, ob es schon am Bildschirm möglich ist, heraus zu finden, wie die Farben, Kontrast etc.  eines Bildes nach dem Druck aussehen werden oder ob man das wirklich nur nach dem Drucken und mit viel Ausprobieren auf die richtigen Farben kommt? Wie gehe ich z.B. am Besten vor, wenn ein Bild erstellen soll, dessen Hintergrundfarbe nicht von der Farbe abweichen soll, die auf dem Papier/der Leinwand usw. vorhanden ist auf der das Bild dann aufgeklebt werden soll?
Welches Farbprofil muss ich in Photoshop wählen? Was gibt es sonst noch für Hilfsmittel? Danke schon mal.


----------



## Another (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dein Monitor nach bestem Gewissen kalibriert ist, dein Bild die angemessene Auflösung für die entsprechende Größe im Druck besitzt und es in CMYK angelegt, bzw. konvertiert ist - selbst dann erspart es dir nicht den Weg zur Druckerei deines Vertauens. Aber es ist ein sehr guter Anfang.


----------



## CreatorX (11. Oktober 2010)

Naja der Bildschirm lässt sich schwer mit seinen eigenen Werkzeugen richtig kallibrieren, ich weiß, das er absolut keine Farbechtheit aufweist. Also bin ich gezwungen durch verschiedene Ausdrucke rum zu probieren? Danke auf jeden Fall!

BTW: Ist es normal, wenn ich von RGB-Modus auf CMYK umstelle, erstmal keinen Unterschied (auf dem Bildschirm) bemerke? Kommt der erst beim Druck zum Vorschein?


----------



## Spelmann (11. Oktober 2010)

Solange sich die verwendeten Farben im darstellbaren Farbraum von RGB und CMYK befinden, sind die Unterschiede meist (nicht immer) marginal. "Spannend" wirds erst wenn für den Druck die gewählte Farbe nicht im CMYK Farbraum enthalten ist. > Farbräume
Der Rechner kann hier auch nur simulieren. Ein Monitor kann ja schließlich nur RGB darstellen.

Ich denke generell gilt, kein Monitor kann einen Proof oder gar Andruck ersetzen. Ist halt ne Kostenfrage.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
schau dir mal den Softproof in Photoshop an. Da kannst du mit einem Tastenklick schnell zwischen zwei Profilen hin und her wechseln. Das kann man dann besser beurteilen als wenn man immer den farbraum wirklich ändert.
Was auch helfen kann ist ein DCS-Buch (Farbreferenzbuch). Hier sind Farben nach einer Staffelung aufgebaut und nach einem Standartgedruckt. Die Bücher sind natürlich relativ teuer.
Das andere wäre, über die Pipette die farben mathematisch zu ermitteln, um da eine Vorstellung von zu bekommen was das bedeutet, bedeutet aber das du Erfahrung mit Farben haben mußt.

Also wie Spelmann schon sagte ist für dich wohl ein Andruck noch die billigste Variante, aber der Drucker kann halt auch nur in einem bestimmten Rahmen was an der Farbe ändern.

Grüße


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Tip: Laß Dir einen ersten Ausdruck verschiedener (nicht zu weniger) Blautöne anfertigen, wo Du auch die RGB-Werte reinschreibst. Damit kannst Du an die Wand und abgleichen per Blick. Ist das Blau schon dabei, zwischen welchen Werten steckt das Blau. etc.. Das ist wohl zielgerichteter als den eigentlichen Ausdruck in mehreren Versuchen anzupassen.

Ansonsten, die Farbverbindlichkeit wird immer ein Problem sein, Du bräuchtest ein ICC-Profil des Druckers, den Du benutzen wirst, Dein Monitor sollte abgestimmt sein und trotzdem sind es immer noch Erfahrungen und weniger Garantien.

mfg chmee


----------



## das_miago (14. Oktober 2010)

Über acrobat kannst du auch verschiedene Papierarten simulieren und sehen wie sich die Farben verhalten. Allerdings ist das natürlich auch keine Garantie auf die Farbechtheit. 
Und wie chmee schon sagte, du brauchst das Ausgabefarbprofil. Das erfährst du meistens bei der Druckerei wo du dein Produkt drucken lassen willst.
Im Offsetbereich wird meistens IsoCoated v2 verwendet, meiner Meinung nach...

Gruß,
miago


----------

